# Flagmount King?



## bryngelenponies (5 August 2010)

Hi, my friend used to own Flagmount King the ID stallion and I was just wondering if anyone on here knows of or has any progeny of his. It would be great for my friend to hear about any of his kids  Thanks.


----------



## magic104 (5 August 2010)

Do you know if this link is the photo of his dam as all records state she was grey?
http://lowhillhorses.com/index.html

The photo is entitled Flagmount Diamond Dam


----------



## lillith (5 August 2010)

I knew  DIAMOND ROLLER by HIGH ROLLER (ISH) out of JOES LURGAN LADY (ISH) by FLAGMOUNT DIAMOND (RID), a very nice horse. Real peach to handle.


----------



## bryngelenponies (5 August 2010)

I don't really know anything about Flagmount Diamond and Flagmount Diamond Dam was not Flagmount King's mother. I don't think there is any relation between Diamond and King- I was just curious whether anyone had had any experience with an of King's progeny. I myself never got to see King in the flesh but he was a lovely stallion by all accounts.


----------



## kerilli (5 August 2010)

nijinsky on here has a flagmount king mare, lovely mare, fab temperament. i'm sure she'd be very happy to post piccies etc!


----------



## Simsar (5 August 2010)

Flagmount King was a full sibling to Flagmount Diamond and also has Flagmount Girl, Flagmount Betty and Flagmount Boy as full siblings. 

Gowran Betty there dam is listed as being grey born in 1967

His pedigree and all his registered progeny and family lines can be found in the link below
http://www.idshs.com.au/perl/search.pl?op=tree&index=flagmount_king&gens=5


----------



## no_no_nanette (5 August 2010)

A friend has a Flagmount King gelding, bought from a small breeder in co Monaghan.  He is a big rangy chestnut, lovely temperament, and she is doing BN and Discovery classes with him at the moment.  He's taken a long time to grow into himself, but is a fine chap now - must be about 7 or 8.  I'll find out more about his breeding if you're interested .....


----------



## nijinsky (6 August 2010)

I have a lovely mare by Flagmount King and yes, Flagmount King is a son of King of Diamonds.

My mare is a 9yo, 16.1hh(ish), bay, fabulous temperament, lovely moving horse, really easy to do in every way, hasn't done an awful lot for her age, my fault, not hers, competed a little last year, hasn't done much this year (personal reasons) but is about to start training again in the next couple of weeks.  Looking forward to seeing her out there sometime this year, do think the mare has a lot to offer and I'm sure if she'd been with a more competitive ower she'd be well up the grades by now. If your friend wants to get in touch I have loads of pics of her if she's interested.


----------



## Swallow00 (21 August 2010)

I saw Flagmount King at his stud farm in 2005, a magnificent horse.  I bred and own a flagmount King filly.  






bryngelenponies said:



			Hi, my friend used to own Flagmount King the ID stallion and I was just wondering if anyone on here knows of or has any progeny of his. It would be great for my friend to hear about any of his kids  Thanks.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## JanetGeorge (21 August 2010)

bryngelenponies said:



			I don't really know anything about Flagmount Diamond and Flagmount Diamond Dam was not Flagmount King's mother. I don't think there is any relation between Diamond and King-
		
Click to expand...

Wrong!  Flagmount Dimond, Flagmount King and FlagmountBoy were ALL full brothers - by King of Diamonds ex Gowrn Betty who was by New Chieftan!  And what a mare - to produce 3 graded RID stallions!


----------



## GrassHorse (22 August 2010)

Does anyone know what other stallions stud alongside Flagmount King at that stud.


----------



## magic104 (22 August 2010)

Well the link below gives Contact: Denis Phelan, Tullogher House Stud, Tullogher, Mullinavat, Co Kilkenny 
http://www.irishdraught.ie/index.php/General/Flagmount-King-RID-747.html

No idea what they stood with him at the time, but seems to be TB's now
http://www.directoryoftheturf.com/profile.cfm/searchid/3135

http://www.irishhorsefinder.com/flagmount_king.htm


----------



## Swallow00 (22 August 2010)

In or around 2005/06 a big grey stallion with Clover Hill bloodlines was brought in to replace Flagmount King, if memory serves me right it was the year before Flagmount King was retired.  Contact Denis Phelan Snr his email address is on his website.




GrassHorse said:



			Does anyone know what other stallions stud alongside Flagmount King at that stud.
		
Click to expand...


----------

